# Confidence in Ruger/LCP?



## jdeere9750

After two recalls, has anyone lost confidence in Ruger? What about the LCP? Would you feel comfortable carrying the LCP loaded once it has been through the recall? Has it been fixed?


----------



## mikej997

I do carry the LCP, both before and after the recall. It has several hundred rounds through it and has never given me any kind of problem. I carry others as well, but yes I trust the LCP.


----------



## plentyofpaws

Totally trust the LCP, usually carry it in back pocket in a Galco Pro 436 with one in the pipe.


----------



## tekhead1219

plentyofpaws said:


> Totally trust the LCP, usually carry it ...


+1...no concerns about reliability.:smt033


----------



## Guest

I do not have an LCP or SR9, but I do have 2 10/22's and a Single Six revolver and to me, two recalls is no big deal. There is a problem with these particular guns and they are taking steps to correct it. My only complaint about Ruger is that I had to put my own foam padding in the box the revolver came in.

Just for grins, I went to the Smith & Wesson website. They have no less than *FIVE* active safety recalls, including the 1911 series, and I don't see anyone questioning their level of confidence in the company. At least the box my SW9VE came in had foam padding already professionally installed at the factory!

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...catalogId=10001&content=12002&sectionId=10506

Even the beloved Glock line has had its share of recalls over the years and the biggest problem for the gun retailers is keeping them on the shelf! Bud's shows no less than 187 variants of Glocks and of that number, only 54 are in stock. That means 133 are on indefinite backorder! And this is from a company who's logo says, "Glock Perfection". As it turns out, I guess perfection is only a goal. Maybe their logo should read, "Glock Close-To-Perfection".

Add to this list the Sig Sauer Company. They have not been immune from recalls either. Their motto is "Reliability. First time, everytime." Maybe their motto should be, "Reliability. First time, _almost_ everytime."

I just ordered a Beretta U22 Neos pistol. Their motto is, "500 years. One Passion" Clear and to the point. I guess they will have to change their motto too... in a hundred years! Since I don't have it yet, I do not know if there is any foam padding in the box.

At least when a company adopts a motto like, "Arms Makers For Responsible Citizens", they are telling you exactly what they do, not what some marketing department wants you to think about them!

Happy Shooting!
Scott


----------



## Bisley

The LCP recall had nothing to do with reliability or accuracy. It was a safety issue that many companies might have ignored until someone was hurt. Ruger acknowledged the problem early on and went to great expense to make it right, exactly as they should have done.

I continued to carry mine before the shipping box from Ruger arrived (and was heavily scolded, here, for doing so) and I carry it now. I still prefer it to any of the other mouse guns I have handled.


----------



## forestranger

I've owned 7 Rugers and still have 4. Never even seen a LCP ...have an old reliable P3at but rarely carry it anymore. If I was in market for small 380 or high cap 9mm(have 3 now!), I wouldn't hesitate to look at the LCP and SR9. Hoping the LCR turns out well, might have to look hard at it?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

forestranger said:


> ...have an old reliable P3at but rarely carry it anymore.


Want to get rid of it? :mrgreen: I can't find one anywhere around here, and they go for $300+ online...


----------



## jdeere9750

Just wanted to see what other's thoughts were on the matter. I agree with everyone. At least they jumped on it pretty quick. I actually bought an LCP on Friday (yep, Friday the 13th) and I got the last one that they had. Salesman said that they can't keep them in stock, so I guess most folks aren't worried about the recall.

Anyone know what they changed/added to fix the problem? Looking at the paperwork, it looks like they added a spacer beside the hammer? Is that all it took?


----------



## buck32

Did not have an issue prior to the recall or after. I have carried mine a few times since getting it back. Mostly, because during this time of year I can carry a larger HG without being noticed. The LCP is for summer or light clothing situations.


----------



## forestranger

No thanks, Beefy. I said "rarely", not "never":mrgreen: It's my "Summer BUG".


----------



## Guest

jdeere9750 said:


> Anyone know what they changed/added to fix the problem? Looking at the paperwork, it looks like they added a spacer beside the hammer? Is that all it took?


Here is a link on the Ruger website that answers that question: http://www.ruger-firearms.com/LCPRecall/index.html


----------



## BeefyBeefo

forestranger said:


> No thanks, Beefy. I said "rarely", not "never":mrgreen: It's my "Summer BUG".


Eh, it was worth a try. :smt033


----------



## jdeere9750

scottaschultz said:


> Here is a link on the Ruger website that answers that question: http://www.ruger-firearms.com/LCPRecall/index.html


Yeah, I read through all of that a while back. All I could get out of it was "We will install the new hammer mechanism, plus some other functional upgrades that we added since the LCP's introduction." Just wondered what they meant by that.


----------



## Teuthis

I sent mine back in the recall. Ruger returned it and it still shoots. I guess now if I drop it, the pistol will not fire upon impact. I carry it every day, and I still try not to drop it.


----------



## EZ1

Have owned more than enough Rugers (every type except a shot gun) and have had absolutely no problems with over 35 years of ownership. My favorites are their double action centerfire revolvers and the Mark II series.


----------



## kingalls

My SR9 is my new conceal handgun, I have the utmost confidence in Ruger. I praise them for acting quickly on the recalls of both the SR9 and LCP.


----------



## twodogs

*WTF? scooryAcourry*

I was reading a post about the ruger lcp & it appears that the forum has been hit by a spammer. click on the link "confidence in Ruger/LCP & check the post by scooryAcourry.


----------



## Todd

twodogs said:


> I was reading a post about the ruger lcp & it appears that the forum has been hit by a spammer.


Not any more. :numbchuck:

You all may continue your discussion. :smt033


----------



## buck32

Thanks Todd......:smt023


----------



## clanger

*LCP issue...*

If you've any doubts, check out Jeff at Gunblast dropping his pre-updated CLP over and over and over and .........it never once went off (he pulled the bullet and was using an empty case with a live primer in it). Short of dropping it from the top of a tall ladder onto a concrete sidewalk? Pretty much anything 'could' go off given the right circumstance.

Ruger had a concern based on a 'this could possibly happen' scenario. Some primers were slightly 'dented' when the gun was dropped 'just right'. You'd almost have to booger up the gun to get it to AD.

Ruger went the extra mile to make 200% sure nothing could happen and protect us from ourselves. 
:smt023

P/s- stop dropping your guns, people! :watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

clanger said:


> If you've any doubts, check out Jeff at Gunblast dropping his pre-updated CLP over and over and over and .........it never once went off (he pulled the bullet and was using an empty case with a live primer in it). Short of dropping it from the top of a tall ladder onto a concrete sidewalk? Pretty much anything 'could' go off given the right circumstance.
> 
> Ruger had a concern based on a 'this could possibly happen' scenario. Some primers were slightly 'dented' when the gun was dropped 'just right'. You'd almost have to booger up the gun to get it to AD.
> 
> Ruger went the extra mile to make 200% sure nothing could happen and protect us from ourselves.
> :smt023
> 
> P/s- stop dropping your guns, people! :watching:


That's pretty much my opinion. It's more of a lets make sure some lawyer wont use this "glaring flaw in design" to cash in. It's fashionable ot want to sue someone anymore. So they decided to do a little rump covering. I can't say I blame them.

I'm not Ruger fan boy or anything. I like the wheel guns and a couple auto loaders. They make a weapon that is worth what you pay for it..Well..Maybe not the P89. Those used to be pretty hit or miss as to getting a good one but so was many S&W auto loaders until about 8-10 years ago. Hell, Glock had some troubles back in the day and their sales are great.

I've had a few Ruger autos over the years. They did fine, no need ot think they will not work right when you need to use them.


----------



## clanger

Copy that- 

S&W just recalled 7 model years of Walther's. For AD during decock, of all things. 

Ouch.


----------



## Slammed

I have confidence in Ruger.I just picked my LCP up today! Man is this thing small!!


----------



## jdeere9750

Slammed said:


> I have confidence in Ruger.I just picked my LCP up today! Man is this thing small!!


Congrats. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## cwl1862

*Love My LCP & SR9*

I own both, and carry the LCP everywhere I go, It's my never leave home without it BUG :smt033 Just drop it in your pocket and forget it's there till ya need it! and the SR9 is totally reliable.:smt023 As a matter of fact I'm looking to purchase another LCP for my wife, that is as soon as I can find one! Ruger just can't seem to catch up on their production of these little wonders, and if I were to have a complaint about them that would be it.......Ya still can't find them!!!!!!!!!!!! unless you want to buy one on line and pay through the nose for it!


----------



## Bisley

I am a little more confident about the effectiveness of my LCP, since adding a Crimson Trace laser sight. A .380 round needs to be fired with a fair amount of precision, to have a decent chance of being effective against the worst case scenario-type of attacker. 

The little gun is quite capable of shooting with the necessary precision, IF the shooter can do his job. I practiced with mine a lot, before adding the laser, and eventually was able to achieve 'pie-plate' precision, out past 10 yards. 

Since adding the laser sight, I can hit much smaller targets, and do it quicker, and from even further away. I recommend it, highly.


----------



## jdeere9750

Bisley said:


> I am a little more confident about the effectiveness of my LCP, since adding a Crimson Trace laser sight. A .380 round needs to be fired with a fair amount of precision, to have a decent chance of being effective against the worst case scenario-type of attacker.
> 
> The little gun is quite capable of shooting with the necessary precision, IF the shooter can do his job. I practiced with mine a lot, before adding the laser, and eventually was able to achieve 'pie-plate' precision, out past 10 yards.
> 
> Since adding the laser sight, I can hit much smaller targets, and do it quicker, and from even further away. I recommend it, highly.


I agree. I put one on mine shortly after I got it, and don't regret it one bit. Made me much more accurate, and faster.


----------



## mike#9

I carry it now everywhere I go. The gun has never had an issue after 300 rounds through it. I have no problems relying on it. 

But if you do, then don't carry it. I will have mine....ready when and if I need it.


----------



## dondavis3

We've got 5 Ruger LCP's in my family. :smt023

3 are carried daily in Texas and shot at least once a month at the range - it's not a target pistol by any means, but if you know how to shoot it - it will do exactly what it's meant to do.:mrgreen:

2 are in house & in car protection for my daughter and son-in-law in Oklahoma.

All are shot regularly - no problems at all.

I've got mine in my pocket in a DeSantis pocket holster every time I go out (it's in my pocket right now) - it's a great "bug" gun.

http://www.desantisholster.com/storefrontB2CWEB/browse.do?action=refresh_browse&ctg_id=120158 I

I bought my holster at Cabela's for $15.

In cool and cold weather I carry my Kimber .45 in a strong side hip holster. But in Texas it's not cool very ofter. :anim_lol:

I carry it now everywhere I go. The gun has never had an issue after 300 rounds through it. I have no problems refering it to anyone - you can't hardly fine one in Dallas / Forth Worth area.

:smt1099


----------



## mako72401

I have had an LCP for about 6 months and am comfortable carying it. Just wish I could get more ammo to practice with.


----------



## Teuthis

I have shot it; it works; I carry it every day. I has been back to the factory and it seems just fine. Ruger has had recalls for years. It is a shame but a reality. At least they seem to repair their mistakes. 

I was once a collector of Smith and Wesson revolvers; from almost all eras of their production. They were made with such precision and care in the old days that there was no thought of having to send one back. I know a very few were, but it was rare. Today, Smith and Wesson is no longer making such quality firearms. Ruger had the opportunity to step into Smith's shoes and make superb firearms, but they have not done so. I have a number of Ruger handguns and I do like them. But I do not trust them as I did my old Smith and Wesson revolvers.


----------



## SigZagger

I purchased a post recall model, serial #371-*****. It worked at the range for test purposes. It's my everyday summer pocket carry, so I feel confident it will work if called upon in self defense.


----------



## tateb24

Hard to say, everyone needs a little bit of leeway. Just My Opinion.


----------



## twodogs

Since this has been started, I have purchased the LCP. Great little gun, a dream to carry. I also picked up the LCR, which I also like. I guess I have confidence in Ruger.


----------



## sdmc

I bought 2 LCPs at Cabela's today. Great gun and fantastic deal. They were $349 with a pocket holster, extra magazine and soft case.


----------



## holysmoke

*Lcp*

I've had mine for about a year and had nary a hiccup from it. Great little pocket pistol.


----------



## pikepaul

*Ruger product quality*

Well I have lost confidence in Ruger because I bought 2 new Mark III"s since last August 7th and they have been at Ruger (for repair/replacement) for a total of 2 months. In 10 months I haven't had my paid for pistols for @ 2 months - Think 20% loss is acceptable- I don't. Guess I expected more from an established name in American manufacturing. I still don't have my last gun back and after having had to call them and inquire, I was told it most likely will be delivered 6/1 - and that was a soft statement. Hope it is repaired totally. Either way I will NEVER buy another Ruger product. I may sell the Hunter and buy a 41. First I am going to buy a Savage 223.


----------



## dondavis3

Sorry to hear about your problems, but I own 6 Rugers (from LCP's to Vaquero's to P 85 II to Mark II ) and have never had a single problem with any of them.

And they cover .380 and .45 Long Colt and .9mm and .22 cal.

I'm either very lucky ro you were exceptionally unlucky.

Have only 20% acess to your guns is not acceptable at all.

As I said - I'm sorry for your problems.

:smt1099


----------



## PX

pp:

Respectfully there have been now, what, 40 replies to this thread "Confidence in a Ruger/LCP"? 

How many were negative?

So, I suggest your experience with Ruger firearms is not the same as the experiences the rest of us have had..

Not saying you are misleading anyone, just that it seems you have been unfortunate in your dealings with Ruger, while the majority of us have had the opposite experiences.

I've owned Rugers now for over 40 years, and SO FAR, yet to be disappointed with ANY of them.

Just personal observation, no offense intended to you.

Best Wishes,

jesse


----------



## kybandit

*ruger quality*

I own 4 of the various beasts, and have had not a single problem amongst them. The LCP is a perfect summer carry; don't leave home without it.


----------



## jaxladder4

Another satisfied LCP owner. Also have a 10/22 rifle. Have not had any problems with either and always have the LCP in my pocket as a back up to my XD 40.


----------



## Baldy

I sure wouldn't carry a gun I didn't have confidence in. When it comes to Rugers I have some that are older than most of the folks on this forum. I have confidence in all my Rugers right down to the LCP that I bought my wife. :smt033


----------



## Lateck

I have had Rugers in the past. 
I own a LCP & SR9c and love them both. I just ordered a GP-100 and plan to buy a SR 40S&W (when they come out) :mrgreen:
Also plan to get a Mini-14 Ranch rifle!
So do I think the recalls are hurting Ruger, NO! 
(I also own Toyota's) :smt083

Lateck


----------



## triplerider

*Ruger?*

I had an LCP for a while, until I found I couldn't shoot the little bugger. It's just way too small. I also have and like very much a P345, which is carried daily. The 345 is an easy gun to carry and a smooth shooter that puts the bullet exactly where I want it. 
If I really need to hide it, I carry a Bersa .380 SOB and it works fine.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 triplerider

I sometimes carry my Ruger P345 too.










It's a great shooting gun.

:smt1099


----------



## jwitt

just bought my LCP today I cant wait to go try it out.:smt1099


----------



## smokestakz

i hope the negative poll results were due to a spammer cuz the lcp is a awesome little gun, most before the recall and 100% after had zero issues...


----------



## dondavis3

It had to be a spammer - most of te shooters I know have a LCP or Kel-Tec and not one of them is dis-satisfied with their guns. :smt082

Somethings funny here. 

:smt1099


----------



## hemmigremmie

My problem is its so small I forget Im carrying it! I slip it in my pocket and away I go. No issues and its a accurate close range gun. Great ccw gun. HG


----------



## bayhawk2

I totally agree with the post here.I've had my LCP for a few months now.Took it to the range when I first got it and fired a hundred or so rounds through it.No errors what so ever.I got mine "after" the fix.
The recall was on the pistol possibly firing if dropped on a hard surface.I thought this to be dumb,until Mr. Columbo,me,accidently knocked mine off the little table next to the bed.It landed on a 
hardwood tile floor.The gun didn't go off.I have complete faith in my LCP.The big guns are built stout and the ones I,ve fired are brutes.Ruger makes a fine weapon.


----------



## DogRanger

I have no problem with my Rugers....


----------



## Packard

When I first started shooting hammer blocks were new and not on all pistols or revolvers--and certainly not on any older ones. Is it a defect? It is a defect like leaving the seat belts off of a new car is a defect.

A girl friend of mine complained once that new cars are not nearly as good as the old ones her father used to buy. Her reasoning was when she was a kid they never used to have recalls at all.

No, there were no recalls. The bean counters would say, "How much will it cost us in lawsuits if, say 200 people get killed because of this defect? And how much will it cost to fix the defect?" If the cost to fix was higher than the predicted lawsuits then they would just let the 200 or so people die.

Ruger is making a voluntary recall. Here is the notice: Ruger - LCP™ Product Safety Warning and Recall Notice

It seems like they are behaving well. It is important that the manufacturer be more worried about the defect than the consumer. In that way it will always to the right thing.


----------



## sincitizen

:smt023:smt180


scottaschultz said:


> I do not have an LCP or SR9, but I do have 2 10/22's and a Single Six revolver and to me, two recalls is no big deal. There is a problem with these particular guns and they are taking steps to correct it. My only complaint about Ruger is that I had to put my own foam padding in the box the revolver came in.
> 
> Just for grins, I went to the Smith & Wesson website. They have no less than *FIVE* active safety recalls, including the 1911 series, and I don't see anyone questioning their level of confidence in the company. At least the box my SW9VE came in had foam padding already professionally installed at the factory!
> 
> Smith & Wesson
> 
> Even the beloved Glock line has had its share of recalls over the years and the biggest problem for the gun retailers is keeping them on the shelf! Bud's shows no less than 187 variants of Glocks and of that number, only 54 are in stock. That means 133 are on indefinite backorder! And this is from a company who's logo says, "Glock Perfection". As it turns out, I guess perfection is only a goal. Maybe their logo should read, "Glock Close-To-Perfection".
> 
> Add to this list the Sig Sauer Company. They have not been immune from recalls either. Their motto is "Reliability. First time, everytime." Maybe their motto should be, "Reliability. First time, _almost_ everytime."
> 
> I just ordered a Beretta U22 Neos pistol. Their motto is, "500 years. One Passion" Clear and to the point. I guess they will have to change their motto too... in a hundred years! Since I don't have it yet, I do not know if there is any foam padding in the box.
> 
> At least when a company adopts a motto like, "Arms Makers For Responsible Citizens", they are telling you exactly what they do, not what some marketing department wants you to think about them!
> 
> Happy Shooting!
> Scott


----------



## melloyello

I wouldn't carry my sr9 or my lcp if I didn't have total confidence in them. I have never had a problem w/ either of them.


----------



## Lateck

I've owned my LCP for over a year now and I have had NO problems with it or any Ruger product.
I have posted here last August and at that time I own only 2 Ruger products. Now I own 10 
There were re-calls, but I truly believe that Ruger now has some GREAT products and the issues in the past were part of the expansion a couple of years ago. :smt1099

A true and proud Ruger owner.

Lateck,


----------



## DogRanger

I do like my Rugers.....Just bought the LC9 and I like it....


----------



## jeterm

*comfortable carrying the LCP?*



jdeere9750 said:


> After two recalls, has anyone lost confidence in Ruger? What about the LCP? Would you feel comfortable carrying the LCP loaded once it has been through the recall? Has it been fixed?


 Yes, it is a great pocket pistol and very reliable, I have put many rounds through it and rarely had any problems. As long as you use it for what it is intended for you cant go wrong(pocket pistol, not a target pistol or primary carry). I also added crimson trace laser and it works great, a can literally shoot from the hip, makes for a quick response to a close up threat, just paint the target with the laser.


----------



## DogRanger

Love my LCP carry it daily as primary or back up but traded the LC9. No reliablty issues just could not get use to the trigger.


----------



## franco45

jeterm said:


> Yes, it is a great pocket pistol and very reliable, I have put many rounds through it and rarely had any problems. As long as you use it for what it is intended for you cant go wrong(pocket pistol, not a target pistol or primary carry). I also added crimson trace laser and it works great, a can literally shoot from the hip, makes for a quick response to a close up threat, just paint the target with the laser.


I know this is an old thread but lately I have been thinking about how reliable and easy to carry my LCP is. I agree 100% with the above post.


----------



## hogger

I looked at the LCP 380 and couldn't say it jumped out at me as something I have to have.......So I bought a much larger Kimber Ultra Carry stainless 45 auto......Love that gun ....but after reading this thread I am going to pick up a Ruger 380 just for kicks. Sounds like you all think pretty highly of it and I can use it for a summer carry


----------



## Ricky59

LCP in the pocket...
PM9 in the pants ...
XD 45 on the belt ...


----------



## RugerP95

I carry the P95.....love everything about it. A friend has the LCP.....way to small for me. Never shot one....but wonder just how accurate it could be bechause it is so small.


----------



## skullfr

This could be said about any choice.Ruger is just responding to avoid a lawsuit happy individual that is careless.I watched a history show about Wyatt Earp where he sat in a saloon and his pistol slid out and discharged.Only damage was his coat but it can happen to the best.1911 carried cocked and locked scare alot of people but I feel safe doing it.It is about being responsible in your handling.


----------



## VNvet

A good pistol is a good pistol. After that, it is all about shot placement. Practice shot placement with the pistol of your choice. 

An eyeball shot with a .22 cal. is better than a miss with a .45 cal. any day of the week. IMO, of course.


----------



## jdw68

DogRanger said:


> Love my LCP carry it daily as primary or back up but traded the LC9. No reliablty issues just could not get use to the trigger.


Interesting, that you had that experience. I have the LCP and the LC9 and I feel like the triggers are almost the same. I have to adjust for the trigger if I shoot my Glock 26 and then my LC9, due to the difference between the two pistols. But, when I shoot my LCP and then my LC9 the only differences I notice is the LC9 has a better grip and better sites. I still like the LCP and think it is fun to shoot, just isn't as comfortable as the larger pistols.


----------



## genesis

forestranger said:


> Hoping the LCR turns out well, might have to look hard at it?


You won't be disappointed with the LCR in any caliber. My girlfriend has 2 of them. One in 38 Special which she bought, and one in 22. Even though I reload for both of us, it was getting hard to keep up as we were shooting 2000 rounds a month. So I bought her the 22. The 22 is dirt cheap to practice with, and it's exactly the same as the 38. I've shot them both extensively. They're reliable as dirt, butter smooth trigger, and accurate as all heck. Go to youtube and do a search for them and you will find a ton of reviews on them in every caliber. On youtube, Hickok45 is nailing a gong at 80 yards with the LCR 38. I shot a 1" group from a rest at 20 yards with it. Do the youtube thing ! ! ! ! !

Don <><


----------



## onalandline

I purchased an LCP a few years after the recall. Never had a problem. Nice little gun.


----------

